# Two bottles of Stone & Wood - only $55!



## mikec (8/5/13)

Dreamin'

http://stoneandwood.com.au/shop/stone-beer-vintage-pack-2013/



> *Stone Beer Vintage Pack 2013*
> 
> $55
> 
> ...


----------



## DU99 (8/5/13)




----------



## jaypes (8/5/13)

bigger rip off than a wax job on your knackers


----------



## Doubleplugga (8/5/13)

they're kidding right?


----------



## Blitzer (8/5/13)

You are meant to age it? Or it's 2013 vintage to be drank in 2013?


----------



## joshF (8/5/13)

"Taking the whole handcrafted approach to the next level, each of the stone bottles are filled by hand"......

Well i'll be damned, pretty sure we've all done that at some point for less than $1 a bottle, not $55 !!! What a bloody joke, and i'll bet its a young apprentice brewer doing the 'filling by hand' not some mythical brewing wizard or something.


----------



## sp0rk (8/5/13)

having bought the last 3 years' Murray's Anniversary Ales, I'd probably buy this if i had the spare cash...


----------



## treefiddy (8/5/13)

Might be worth the novelty if the other bottle was made of wood.


----------



## yum beer (8/5/13)

How much for the glass bottle without the 'wanker' bottle....


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/6/13)

I had a couple of stone beers on friday. absolutely delicious. The 500ml glass pints were about $9 by memory.
I'll be going back to get a few more this weekend if there are any left.

Radio brews news did a great show with the head brewer brad rogers last year, where they talk about how the beer is brewed. They don't do podcasts any more so it's not easy to find on their website but it still exists on itunes and their rss feed.


----------



## Parks (3/6/13)

Totally aggree Liam - I had some at the Pig N Whistle a few weeks back - delicious.

I actually saw "stone" on the tap and assumed it was a ginger beer or something. Then one of the other guys I was with had a pint of some yummy looking black stuff and I was "WTF did you get that from?"


----------



## mmmyummybeer (3/6/13)

The Stone bottle does look pretty cool.
I'm interested to see how this new Enigma hop goes doesn't seem to be much information out there on it yet.


----------



## bum (3/6/13)

mmmyummybeer said:


> I'm interested to see how this new Enigma hop goes doesn't seem to be much information out there on it yet.


Funny that.


----------



## Dave70 (3/6/13)

Is this the mob who add blisteringly hot rocks to the kettle?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/6/13)

yep.


----------



## Josh (3/6/13)

I asked the missus to pay a bloke at work $20 to collect 2 bottles from Warners at the Bay. Instead, she ordered this $55 package online. He went ahead and bought the bottles anyway. So now I have 4 bottles including the stone variety. I shall sample them side by side to determine if the hand filled stone has any flavour impact.


----------



## joshF (3/6/13)

Josh what's Warners at the Bay like these days? I used to go to Warners Bay High but moved to Sydney after finishing school and the pub was only just finished being built.


----------



## Judanero (3/6/13)

The actual Warners at the bay is alright, decent feed and they usually have decent beers on tap..

The bottle shop is a tiny slice of heaven... :icon_drool2: my wallet cringes every time I walk in there, 1000 beers from 50 countries from memory.

Cheers


----------



## barls (3/6/13)

picked mine up for 8.50 each.
will try one in the next couple of days.


----------



## joshF (3/6/13)

1000 beers??? God damn! I need to hit the highway, hit 110, then hit some of those beers. Might cruise up that way sometime over the next few weeks, cheers Judanero


----------



## petesbrew (3/6/13)

Nice bottle.Very nice bottle.
I'm sure the beer is very nice, but $55? That is one of the reasons I like to brew my own fancy-schmancy beers.
Maybe I'll save for one for Christmas.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/6/13)

They can't be serious .......


----------



## QldKev (4/6/13)

Bet you there will be plenty of smucks out there who will be this stuff


----------



## Spiesy (4/6/13)

absolutely beautiful beer...
Anyone have any idea what is in this beer, other than what is listed below? And what style is it? Seems similar to a Robust Porter, but I'm guessing it may fall in the category of "other".

*We love how… brewing is such an elemental craft. Heating stones up in a wood fire before adding them to a kettle full of “juice” from the grain certainly helps remind us how grounded the essence of brewing actually is.*
*We love how… Stone Beer provides the opportunity to bring people together. This happens on the brew day and then with the Festival of the Stone when the beer is released. Remember one of the reasons people stopped roaming around alone was because they had to stay in one place to grow grain for brewing beer. Beer had a huge role in humans developing communities and at Stone & Wood we believe our main reason for existing is to help bring people together.*
*We love how… it tastes! The 2013 Stone Beer is another evolution of the beer. This year we added some chocolate wheat to what was already an eclectic grain bill. Another tweak was marrying a relatively new hop called Enigma to some German nobles – this added a small boost of fruitiness to the powerful malt character across the middle palate. The chocolate wheat kicks in by balancing the finish, which is firm and long. The beer is still very much in that big dark Germanic ale mould. Imagine what the love child of a beautiful bock and handsome stout might drink like and you’re close.*


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/6/13)

found this:

_This year’s Stone Beer is a darker - Rogers says it is "all but black" - and more malevolent drop than previous brews. Like all the beers from the brewery, the flavours find a balance. At 7.2 per cent alcohol, it needs some serious hopping to counter the caramel nut sweetness and this is achieved by the *heavy use of two local hop varieties, Summer and Ella (formerly known as Stella)*._

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/executive-living/food-drink/stone-and-woods-annual-stone-beer-is-here-and-it-rocks/story-e6frg8jo-1226654384625?sv=2ff39739a0ee866919f28e252adc4d1e


----------



## Spiesy (4/6/13)

Interesting... so; Summer, Ella, "Enigma" and some German noble hops. That's quite a mix of hops for a porter-ish type beer.


----------



## Josh (4/6/13)

petesbrew said:


> Nice bottle.Very nice bottle.
> I'm sure the beer is very nice, but $55? That is one of the reasons I like to brew my own fancy-schmancy beers.
> Maybe I'll save for one for Christmas.


How many stein biers you made Pete?

FWIW, I plan on making one in the next month or two. Need to sort out some logistics first.


----------



## Parks (4/6/13)

Spiesy said:


> absolutely beautiful beer...
> Anyone have any idea what is in this beer, other than what is listed below? And what style is it? Seems similar to a Robust Porter, but I'm guessing it may fall in the category of "other".


Yeah I pegged it somewhere in between a porter and a stout. Lovely roastiness, full body, yummm...


----------

